# Guitar teacher: video chat using pc screen



## LeoLmX (Feb 7, 2020)

I hope this is the right sub for this subject, that's kind of a weird question and haven't seen someone pulling this off:

I'm teaching guitar online, currently using Google Duo with my phone as my main video chat app. I had this idea of using Guitar Pro to write down the theory parts/scales (stream the computer screen) while flming my guitar or my face with the phone camera on a smaller window, just like what gamers do in Twitch. But I also would also have to see the student in a third window, this shouldn't be a problem for me, the student would be in a second monitor or a smaller window.

So, is it doable or just too fancy for a simple guitar class? Is there an software or app that could do this for me? Thanks!


----------



## LeoLmX (Feb 7, 2020)

Anyone?


----------

